

Ancient Chinese medicine could fight aging  - mitchie_luna
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21462-ancient-chinese-medicine-could-fight-aging.html

======
tokenadult
This is a press release about a very preliminary finding. I will wait for
replication by other researchers in other labs and see what happens over the
next several years. This is a long way from being verified as a safe and
effective treatment in human medicine. As usual when I see press releases
about preliminary findings here on Hacker News, I will post my all-time
favorite link to put into Hacker News comments, "Warning Signs in Experimental
Design and Interpretation" by Peter Norvig, LISP hacker and Google's director
of research.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

------
Mz
It seems to me they are assuming they know why just adequate nutrition helps
critters live longer. I doubt they really do.

